# CLOMID - Problems with Provera and Clomid!



## Gin (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi

Just wondering whether you could advise me on something.  I have PCOS and have been taking Provera and Clomid.  I have been on 100mg Clomid for 5 cycles and only on cycle 3 did I actually ovulate.  So now I’m on to my 6th cycle I am taking Provera for the 5th time this year.  My doctor has increased the Clomid dose to 150mg so we are hoping it will work.

However, unfortunately, I have not had a withdrawal bleed from the Provera.  It has been a week now since I took the last pill and I’m worried that now this drug isn’t working either.

Have you heard of this happening before and if so do you know what can be done about it?  I’m going to see the doctor but probably won’t get an appointment until later this week.

Any advice or info would be brilliant.

Many thanks
Gin


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi

I too have PCOS and have treatment with provera before and inbetween IVF sessions.  Usually I have 10mg once a day for 7-10 days and then have a  withdrawal bleed the week after.  Sometimes this has not happened and then I've had increased doses.  Othertimes I have started to bleed during the provera.  My unit described the hormone balance needed as a series of pulleys or like a seesaw, one individual measure does not neccesarily equal a particular response.  I'd wait too waits and see them again.

Hope this is useful


----------



## Turnlet (Aug 10, 2004)

Gin

I've just completed my 3rd lot of Provera (over the space of about 11 months) & haven't had a bleed with any of them. Hopefully, you've seen your doctor & got an answer - if I get any clues from mine I'll pass them on.

Good luck
Sam


----------



## Turnlet (Aug 10, 2004)

Gin

All my cons said was to start on the next lot of Clomid (having taken a pg test of course). So, probably no help for you there but just thought I'd let you know.

Cheers
Sam


----------

